# Bargain Book Finds: November 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the October 2009 bargain book thread, see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14212.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, *off-topic posts will be "pruned"*! Thanks for your cooperation!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, *buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!*


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This month's one-dollar Orbit book:


----------



## Karen4874 (Oct 19, 2009)

Having A Day and not able to figure out the Amazon link thingy, but I found The Handmaid's Tale for $3.95:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Handmaids-Tale-A-Novel/dp/B000SEI32U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257099980&sr=1-3


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

worktolive said:


> This month's one-dollar Orbit book:


I highly recommend this book which is the first of 3. The 3rd will be released later this month on Kindle.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.68


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.18

I've read this one, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a bundle of 3 and it costs $9.99 ($3.33 per book). The 3 books are
Cast in Shadow
Cast in Courtlight
Cast in Secret

If bought separately they would cost $15.12 for all of them ($5.04 per book).

Also. If undecided or just curious check out the sample. Its big. Much bigger then if you just sampled the 1st book.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Even though these arent to my taste. I offer these up. Perhaps they are your taste.

This looks like the 1st in a series of paranormal romance









$2.99

A *short story* by a popular author









$2.39
Not sure what it is however. The picture of the book says Burning Wild but the Amozon listing says The Awakaning. Anyway its $2.39


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't think I've seen this one before -- $2.99


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Here are a bunch...









$2.56









$1.29

And dozens more: 
http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1257173238/ref=sr_pg_1?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&rs=157305011&bbn=157305011&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A157305011%2Cp_15%3A-domain%2Cp%5F36%3A100-450%2Cp%5F8%3A50-&page=1


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Product Description*
The ton loves nothing more than a good scandal, and they're giddy with the appearance of wealthy Samuel Hartley. Not only is he self-made, American, and in the habit of wearing moccasins, but he is also notorious for fleeing a battle in which several English gentlemen lost their lives. What the ton doesn't know, though, is that Samuel is in Londonbecause of this massacre. He believes his regiment was given up to the enemy and won't rest until he finds the traitor.

Lady Emeline Gordon is captivated with Samuel. Not only does he defy convention with his unusual dress, his sensual smile, and his forthright manner, but he survived the battle that killed her beloved brother. Samuel suspects that the person responsible for her brother's death is Jasper Renshaw, Viscount Vale, a family friend since childhood--and Emeline's fianc?. Despite Emeline's belief in Vale's innocence and her refusal to break off her betrothal, she and Samuel begin a passionate affair. But can their relationship survive the fallout from Samuel's investigation?









*$1.99*


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> *Product Description*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like Regency Romances, or romances in general, this author is excellent. This is the first in a series of four books. I've read the first three and enjoyed all of them. The fourth and final book was just released. That's probably why they put the first one on special.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Breach the Hull: 







$3.99
and:
So It Begins: http://www.amazon.com/So-It-Begins/dp/B002U1NFYA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257266773&sr=1-1
$1.59 !!
are great short story collections of military Sci-fi by a mix of well-known and upcoming authors. Highly reccomended


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

$0.99


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like Family and/or Young Adult









$0.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Zombies for $0.99.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$2.99










$1.99


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> Here are a bunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick note to always verify the prices before ordering. The Tom Clancy is now up to over $7.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

All of Jacquelyn Frank's books have been reduced to $4.47. Don't know if they are any good, but there was a recommendation for them somewhere around here. Two Series, The Nightwalkers, and The Shadowdwellers.

Jacquelyn Frank, Kindle

Also, one of the Narnia series is only $4.74 right now. It's the Magician's Nephew.











Sorry, I can't seem to get the links to work!

_--added the links. Betsy_


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

The Midnight Queen Mystery $1.99 http://www.amazon.com/The-Midnight-Queen/dp/B000O78R9U/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257427051&sr=1-58


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

No reviews but my husband loves golfing and mysteries so I'm giving this one a try at $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AY2IBE/ref=yml_dp


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Saw these posted on mobileread.com










$2.99










$2.99











$1.96


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.39

I'm not sure if this is for the whole book, or just one of the stories?


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.60


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> $2.39
> 
> I'm not sure if this is for the whole book, or just one of the stories?


It appears to be a novella (85KB) that "inspired the stories." Quoted below from the product page:



> In Cry Wolf, New York Times bestselling author Patricia Briggs started a new urban fantasy series set in the world of Mercy Thompson -- but with rules of its own. Now, read "Alpha and Omega," the novella that inspired the new series, and see how it all began...Anna Latham never knew werewolves existed, until the night she survived a violent attack... and became one herself. After three years at the bottom of the Chicago pack, she's learned to keep her head down and never, ever trust dominant males. But when she discovers wrongdoing in her pack, she has to go above her Alpha's head to ask for help.Charles Cornick is the son -- and enforcer -- of the leader of the North American werewolves. Now his father has sent him to Chicago to clean up a problem there. Charles never expected to find Anna, a rare Omega wolf -- and he certainly never expected to recognize her as his mate...


Betsy


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Uncategorized, by Sue Lange, $1.99

It's a collection of science fiction short stories.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The link RangerXenos gave is JUST the one story, Alpha and Omega, from the bigger anthology.  It just *shows* the picture of the whole anthology.  Very confusing, indeed, but the name of the 'book' at that link is indeed just for the one story.

The bigger anthology, On the Prowl, is at a different link, for $6.39.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There is this wonderful collection of stories by KindleBoard resident authors:











Just $1.99 and the proceeds go to charity.

You can not beat this with a stick.

The cover is original artwork by our own archer - edited by our own Megan and constructed by our own Thumper.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

For the Jodi Picoult fans out there, this one has come down in price, just barely qualifying as a Bargain Book:









4.79

N


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't know how long this will last... Both are currently $3.99:


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

$0.01
http://www.amazon.com/Sudoku-Interactive-Puzzles-Kindle-Games/dp/B002UPVVXI/ref=pd_ts_kinc_18?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> Don't know how long this will last... Both are currently $3.99:


Thanks! I'd been interested in Interworld, but had been waiting for a sale.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sudoko picture link


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$3.99




































$1.76


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Found this on my Recommended list:

(and went to look at reviews, very good and actually recognized a friend reviewing it.. )

$1.99 right now:


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And another Amazon recommended

$2.57 320 pages


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$3.26 - Gordon Ramsay: Roasting in Hell's Kitchen

This seems to be his autobiography Humble Pie retitled for the US market.

http://www.amazon.com/Roasting-in-He.../dp/B000YGIIQI


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Check out this website:
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2009/11/weekend-kindle-book-sale.html

There are approximately 16 discount books here, most between $1 and $2.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who missed out on the $29 Sookie Stackhouse set, right now it is back down to to that price point:


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Trilogy 'bundle' for $9.99 = $3.33 each book. They are $6.39 each if bought seperately. If you got the first one when it was $1 and want book 2 and 3, it is still cheaper to buy this trilogy than book 2 and 3 seperately.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DOUBLE STAR by Robert A. Heinlein

At $4.79 this barely qualifies for this thread, but it is a few bucks cheaper than most of the Heinlein novels listed. There's a good chance science fiction buffs have already read it, but just in case, here's the Amazon product description:

_From the dark recesses of a moon-based hotel bar, unemployed actor Lorenzo Smythe is hired to impersonate Joseph Bonforte, a politician who's been kidnapped in the middle of an election campaign. Peace with the Martians is at stake--failure to pull off the act could result in interplanetary war. Lorenzo knows nothing of the issues concerning free interplanetary trade and equal rights for aliens--and cares even less, but the politico's top aide offers a handsome compensation, and assurance that the charade will last only until they find Mr. Bonforte.- Hugo Award Winner_​
I read it years ago and enjoyed it, though it wasn't my favorite of Heinlein's books. It did win the Hugo Award, which is a pretty impressive accomplishment! Though done in a science fiction setting, it has a great deal of discussion about politics and power, rather than rocketships and rayguns.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I sampled this a while ago, and read the sample last week.... When I checked the price then, it was still at $9.99.... I just checked my wish list, and it is at $2.65 right now.... 













> Product Description
> A profoundly powerful and inspirational memoir.
> 
> In 1993, Judith and Michael Sleavin and their two children set out to live their dream: to sail around the world. But one night, a freighter off the coast of New Zealand altered its course by a mere ten degrees. And changed everything. After surviving forty-four hours in the water, with a back broken in several places and paralyzed below the waist, Judith miraculously survived. Doctors would later say she suffered one of the worst cases of post-traumatic stress syndrome ever documented. News of the collision made headlines around the world, but, distraught, Judith never talked to the press. Her body was broken, and so was her soul.
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not much of a reader of non-fiction, but this was on my "recommended" page today and it certainly qualifies as a bargain.











_For Liberty and Glory_ by James R. Gaines

It's priced at $1.15 and has decent reviews so far, though not too many of them. Worth a look if it's your thing, I'd say.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a new one: 









I should add a disclaimer that the author is a co-worker of mine. This is the first of a series, two of which have just been published. It's very enjoyable and has been getting good reviews. $1.00... can't beat that!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Link to the above book (which sounds interesting!):


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

All of these (above) are all *$3.50 each* and by "Alice Duncan (writing as Anne Robins) ".

...

And ... this one is $1.25:


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

this ebook is $1.66. which is 94% off of the regular digital list price of $25.95.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

$1.72


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

*All but one of the Narnia Chronicles are on sale for $3.99 right now&#8230;*



















































So each of the above are $3.99 right now. I've had my eye on this series for a while and that's a good price! I just bought 5 and completed our collection. And yes I know they're out of order (sorry about that. i just considered myself lucky to hav gotten them all through the Linkmaker thing!)

This one below is $4.79. Don't know why its not priced same as the others? Maybe it will be soon? We actually already owned this one (bought it and The Last Battle on sale several months ago), so didn't much matter to me, but of course had to include it since it completes the series above. And actually $4.79 isnt a bad price either.











Yay!!!!!!!! Finally have the entire Narnia series on Kindle!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
What a wonderful hat Anne! Love that Cat! In that Hat!


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some more fantasy books for the young &/or young at heart&#8230;&#8230;










$3.01










$2.87










$2.39










$2.39

(couldn't find book #3 in this series on Kindle?)










$2.39










$3.19










$3.99

And these are all $4.79 each...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*12*: Thanks for posting all these! (I know it's a lot of work to add all the picture-links.) Loved looking at all the covers!

N


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Rocket Boy and The Geek Girls is newly published by Book View Press. This science fiction anthology contains stories by Vonda N. McIntyre, Judith Tarr, Pati Nagle, Sarah Zettel and more.



$4.99 : http://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Boy-Geek-Girls-ebook/dp/B002T44HPE/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Also from Book View Cafe: Pati Nagle's Glorieta Pass: http://www.amazon.com/Glorieta-Pass-Western-Civil-ebook/dp/B002VECTH0/ref=ed_oe_k










Publisher's Weekly says this: "Nagle's tidy prose evokes memorable protagonists, vivid landscapes and high suspense, not only in the gut-wrenching action but also in the relationships between her characters."

$4.99


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

12 said:


> $1.72


Paperback version of this one is also $1.72--works as a great gift if you have Amazon Prime (free shipping) & want to send it to a Kindle-less friend.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria Schneider's new book "Executive Lunch" is just out. It's $1.99.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

*$2.38*


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the trilogy 'bundle' of "Black" "Red" & "White" all in one. (the first 3 books in the series. i think "Green" is the 4th book so far? and would need tp be bought seperately ($9.99 at the moment))

So this comes out to $3.33 per book for the first 3 books when bought in this bundle. They would be $28.36 totakl if bought seperate ($9.99 + $9.99 + $8.38 = $28.36).

So a good deal in the bundle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

12 said:


> This is the trilogy 'bundle' of "Black" "Red" & "White" all in one. (the first 3 books in the series. i think "Green" is the 4th book so far? and would need tp be bought seperately ($9.99 at the moment))
> 
> So this comes out to $3.33 per book for the first 3 books when bought in this bundle. They would be $28.36 totakl if bought seperate ($9.99 + $9.99 + $8.38 = $28.36).
> 
> So a good deal in the bundle.


Just FYI, _Green_ is definitely the last book, as it is meant to bring everything around full-circle. There are also two other series that factor into this story, but they are not bargain books.


----------



## Riptide (Sep 29, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Just a quick note to always verify the prices before ordering. The Tom Clancy is now up to over $7.


$1.63 today.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

*$2.60*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished this one. It's a humdinger of a thriller and a real bargain for 99 cents.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This one looks pretty good too:









99 cents

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Riptide said:


> $1.63 today.


It is coming up $7.19 for me.
Just sayin....


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Since 12 was kind enough to post the second and fourth books in Madeline L'Engle's Wrinkle in Time series I thought I'd follow up with the third one, also a bargain at $2.89.











I also want to thank 12 VERY MUCH for posting those! I had no idea there were more books after A Wrinkle in Time. That book had a huge impact on me as a child, now I'm going to get reacquainted with Charles Wallace and his family. THANKS 12!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> This one looks pretty good too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to read apocalypse books, and this book looks pretty good, although the excerpt has quite a few errors. 
I also noticed that the book has many great reviews, but two reviewers each did three reviews.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Since 12 was kind enough to post the second and fourth books in Madeline L'Engle's Wrinkle in Time series I thought I'd follow up with the third one, also a bargain at $2.89.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O! Kool! I didn't even see that one. but now i've bought it, too... and all thanks to you for sharing it.

(and. (shucks) you are welcome.)

Mucho thanks to you too!

I think this is such a cool Kindle community here where we all share our finds with eachother.

M.12


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK... definitely not for me but i ran across it when looking throught the Kindle best sellers... and thought i should post it here since someone might like it...











*50 cents*

...
Also/ps...
while I was looking around at popular books I also came across a book by "Dana Marie Bell."
I wont post her book(s) here. Or the cover links. Because her books appear to be paranormal, well, um, erotica, and have big warnings about violence, sex, and, er, 'situations' attached to them and so probably not 'Family' content or appropriate for this forum if posted in any detail atall.

HOWEVER. Eventhough not my thing. I know lots of people have taste diff from mine and like this. And I've seen many posts here about books alot like this. So. If it interests you just go to kindle books and search on her name and you'll find 6 books that cost either $2.80 or $3.60 apiece. Both prices of which qualify as deals in this forum.

I hope i haven't violated any rules or insulted anyone! just trying to convey some good deals..........


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

*$1.33*










*$4.54*










*$4.38*










*$3.78*










*$0.67* (also..... The new Hardcover is only 89 cents if you'd rather have a pBook for self or giving)










*$3.47*










*$2.52*










*$4.58*










*$2.07*

*Also... Hey... i could really use a bit o advice about how (if possible) to make those cover pix a whole lot smaller? any & all help much appreciated! Thnx!*


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Howdy again and Please, i am really sorry for posting up such a flurry of books in the last few hours. i am not in any way trying to take over the airwaves here. but i keep stumbling across more books under the $5 limit while i surf the Amazon for books that i/we might like. And i figure i just have to share them here, if i find them on amaz, because #A that's what we do here, right? And... #B Maybe... just MAYBE someone of us out there might be interested... ? (ok. i promise i'll stop after this post... because i've got to get my self to bed... ) 










*$2.36*

[By the ... heres another case of where the Hardcoverbook price matches the Kindle bookprice... So if you would rather want the Hardback it is also $2.36 right now]


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

12, please don't stop posting the bargain books.  
We all understand that not everyone has the same
taste in books.  It's just great to have someone 
who takes the time to find and post the bargains.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're dong a great job, 12! Keep it up!

To make the book covers smaller, put the words "width=200" in side the first tag that you see, like this:
[code][img width=200]blahblahblah[/code]

In an actual book link it would look like this:

```
[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HHPVOO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&
camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002HHPVOO][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images
/I/41wbXqn5NIL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-12,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url][IMG]http://www.assoc-amazon.com
/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B002HHPVOO][/IMG]
```










Note there are two sets of [img ][/img ] tags, put it in the first one. You can use any number in place of the 200, I've found 200 is a good size for the book covers.

You can also have the book covers show up on one line by having spaces between the price and the next cover instead of returns.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.60

One of my favorite Star Trek authors.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Brothers in Arms was a good book. Much better than that cover looks!!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.19


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually like the default/bigger images; sometimes with smaller ones, you can't really read the book name or author or even see the image well enough, and while I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, it often tells/shows me enough to kinda know if it's my cup o' tea or not, without having to click on the link and check it out further. Saves time! 

But maybe that's just me...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do judge a book by its cover too often.  I know it's not a good practice, but 
it works for me most of the time.  
deb


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Two Stephen Harper books:

Dreamer: $1.79








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DML10G

and

Nightmare $1.79








http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-The-Silent-Empire-ebook/dp/B002ECF1R4


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I just finished this one. It's a humdinger of a thriller and a real bargain for 99 cents.


I grabbed this one, it looked good. Darn, will I ever read all the books on my Kindle, I read one and buy two.  
jp


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

suelange said:


> Two Stephen Harper books:
> 
> Dreamer: $1.79
> 
> ...


It looks like there are more in this series for $1.79. Has anyone read any of these?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Now at $4.25 each. (Updated 11/19/09)

Ooops! I meant to quote and add a new post regarding the price reduction from $4.50 to $4.25, but mistakenly modified the original post instead!

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I actually like the default/bigger images; sometimes with smaller ones, you can't really read the book name or author or even see the image well enough, and while I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, it often tells/shows me enough to kinda know if it's my cup o' tea or not, without having to click on the link and check it out further. Saves time!
> 
> But maybe that's just me...


If there's only one book cover in the message, a big image isn't too bad. If there are several, it takes up a lot of space. Also, even in these threads, posts with cover threads get quoted and then you have these big honkin' images again.  I try to remember, when I quote a post with images, to make the images smaller in the posts I quote. Or not quote the image if it's not necessary.

And I almost always read the entire description before clicking on a book.  The description is more useful to me than the cover. It's just me. 

It's not a big deal one way or another, but there's a happy medium between too big and too small to read.  At any rate, all of these discussion will probably be pruned at some point soon!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Neekeebee, there was a conversation somewhere a while back about 
some of us who had not read, nor probably ever would read, the Twilight
series.  There were quite a number of folks who said Twilight would never
be on their TBR list.  

deb

mod: feel free to delete my post since I'm not talking about a bargain book.  
thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If there's only one book cover in the message, a big image isn't too bad. If there are several, it takes up a lot of space. Also, even in these threads, posts with cover threads get quoted and then you have these big honkin' images again.  I try to remember, when I quote a post with images, to make the images smaller in the posts I quote. Or not quote the image if it's not necessary.
> 
> And I almost always read the entire description before clicking on a book.  The description is more useful to me than the cover. It's just me.
> 
> ...


And. . . . .it would be helpful to say what the book is called. . . .'cause sometimes it's hard to read the titles in the links. I often want to know what it's called without having to click to Amazon. Why? I dunno? Just weird I guess!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Neekeebee - Thanks for the Twighlight post!!!! I have the hardcovers but really wanted these on my K2 - but didn't want to pay full price again. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

You're welcome, Casse!  The third book was not quite a "bargain" but I noticed its price has come down also.

N


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese











*$1.99*

i bought this 8 days ago for $5. (dang it! does amaz do price diff refunds for kindle books?) i'm really looking forward to reading it, too...it's next on my tbr list. i'll start it just as soon as i finish the book i'm reading now.

it's supposed to be in the humor genre. been compared to Douglas Adams and Neil Gaiman- which i would normally consider the kiss of death for a book (as that bar's been set pretty high imo)- but it's got some great reviews. so i figured what the heck. BUT! I sure wish i'd paid $1.99 for it instead of $5.

Also... if anyone has read it i'd like to know if they liked it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . . . .it would be helpful to say what the book is called. . . .'cause sometimes it's hard to read the titles in the links. I often want to know what it's called without having to click to Amazon. Why? I dunno? Just weird I guess!


That was kind of my point about the image sizes....sometimes I can tell from the title and/or author and/or cover whether I even want to check it out at Amazon further to read the description and reviews. If I can save a little time by not even clicking over for something I'm fairly sure I won't be interested in, I'm all for it. 

(but that doesn't mean to not post something...there will often/always be others who are interested in it!)


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Steph H said:


> That was kind of my point about the image sizes....sometimes I can tell from the title and/or author and/or cover whether I even want to check it out at Amazon further to read the description and reviews. If I can save a little time by not even clicking over for something I'm fairly sure I won't be interested in, I'm all for it.
> 
> (but that doesn't mean to not post something...there will often/always be others who are interested in it!)


I don't think the quote that was in your post (a quote in a quote?) showed up, Steph. Soooo, sorry about that (my bad. i don;t know how to do that) But what i was wanting to say was..

i did read Anne's post, about including a separate text line w/ book title and i agrred with her and you completely. AND! have ever since included a simple text line of the name of the book and the author's name in every book ive posted since reading her post (& will continue to do (unless mgt says its not good to do it).

i think this is a great way to post a book on these forums.

for me, personally ... i like to use the search function to see if the book/bargain i want to post had been already posted. BUT! the search function doesn't seem to be able to search the cover images... so i could end up re-posting something. wasting everyone's time (especially mine  )!!

i think it would be really great and especially helpful if everyone could take the extra few seconds to post (in text) the book's title and the author's name. I have been able to this with one quicke and simple copy&paste. and. considering the big hoops we go through just to put up a book cover... it should be piece of cake to paste over the title & author.

Peace,
M.12


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're dong a great job, 12! Keep it up!


I couldn't find the BIG FAT THUMBS UP icon to put here... but thanx a million, Betsy! how 'bout some grinnies instead?

    

I promise my next post will have a bargain in it (just lemme lookie thru my bag'o'Kindle'deals here......)

tbc


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms by Chuck Austen











*$1.99*

i don't usually include the descrips. but thougyt i would this time (to show the book/title is meant to be humor).......

from amz...

A clothing executive, a stripper, a comic book collector and a minister are stuck in a nudist colony!

A screwball comedy in the P.G. Wodehouse tradition, if Wodehouse had had a libido. Without meaning to, Corky Wopplesdown has just gotten sexy lingerie model, Wisper Nuckeby, fired. In an effort to somehow make things right he sets off on a wild journey to find her while in the unlikely company of a rude, horny stripper, a repressed minister, an unexpected fiancee and a comic book collecting pervert. Then Corky's car breaks down in the tiny hamlet of Nikkid Bottoms, a little, coastal village where the sun is warm, the people are nice, and the clothing is optional.

Funny, edgy and wickedly satirical, this is the irreverent and notorious former X-Men and Superman writer Chuck Austen writing at his ingeniously zany, and unbelievably outrageous best.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Declaring Spinsterhood by Jamie Lynn Braziel









*$1.24*

The Feathery by Bill Flynn









*$0.99*
(is Sporadic still here? if so. here's a good one for your list)


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

A Crooked Kind of Perfect by Linda Urban










*$3.83*

I tried to make the book cover smaller by doing the "width=200" (thanks Betsy for the instructions)... i hope i got it right? also included the ttle and author as another Mod requsted (& i think be a good idea)

Bridge to Terabithia by Katherine Paterson










*$3.95*

[Edited by me: i thought the movie was good and have decided to remove my prior comment since it might be a spoiler (& i hate when people do that.)]

ANYWAY!! here are the other books by that same author on the Kindle::

Jacob Have I Loved by Katherine Paterson










*$3.99*

The Great Gilly Hopkins by Katherine Paterson










*$3.99*

Parzival by Katherine Paterson










*$4.79*

and! heres one by a different author...

Masterharper of Pern by Anne Mccaffrey










*$4.79*


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK. there i was. all tucked in & ready for a good night's rest when i rembered that i forgot to post THESE! again... so sorry for the thread hoggin' ... BUT! i hope at least one someone might appreciate the Up.

SO! i present for your viewing boredom or delight...

Series of Unfortunate Events #1: The Bad Beginning, A by Lemony, Snicket










*$3.99*

Series of Unfortunate Events #2: The Reptile Room, A by Lemony, Snicket










*$3.99*

Series of Unfortunate Events #3: The Wide Window, A by Lemony, Snicket










*$3.99*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your work 12 - it's fun to see wht you have found for us.  I got The Feathery awhile back, it is a good, fun, quick read, and I recommend it to everyone, not just sports/golf fans.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks for all your work 12 - it's fun to see wht you have found for us. I got The Feathery awhile back, it is a good, fun, quick read, and I recommend it to everyone, not just sports/golf fans.


Thanks. I'll leave it then. I was going to delete it. but ill leave it. enjoy.

Peace Out Everyone! Farewell & Have fun.

Matt.12


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

"Primary Directive" by Don Pendleton. "Primary Directive" is a pulp action/adventure spin-off based on the "Executioner" series that Mr. Pendleton is most famous for. This is a reprint of the book. I'm not sure when it was originally published, but I suspect it was in the '70s sometime. Nicely priced at $0.82. Many others books by Mr. Pendleton can be found priced at under $5.00.

Saw this on koland's excellent "Books on the Knob" blog earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4 Patricia Cornwell books for $7.99. Sounds like a bargain to me!











Here's the order of the series according to "Fantastic Fiction" (for those who like to start at the beginning. 

1. Postmortem (1990)
2. Body of Evidence (1991)
3. All That Remains (1992)
4. Cruel and Unusual (1993)
5. The Body Farm (1994)
6. From Potter's Field (1995)
7. Cause of Death (1996)
8. Unnatural Exposure (1996)
9. Point of Origin (199
10. Black Notice (1999)
*11. The Last Precinct (2000)*
*12. Blow Fly (2003)*
13. Trace (2004)
*14. Predator (2005)*
*15. Book of the Dead (2007)*
16. Scarpetta (200
17. The Scarpetta Factor (2009)


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

12 said:


> (is Sporadic still here? if so. here's a good one for your list)


We worked it out! Thanks for thinking of me, I'll add it


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

12 said:


> The Feathery by Bill Flynn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently read and reviewed "The Feathery." The author did a marvelous job of weaving golf history and golf collectibles into a modern murder mystery/thriller.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is a duplicate, but it's $2.02


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.26


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.65


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.08


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.78


----------



## Lady123 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm looking for 99 cent to 1.99 range. At that price, I figure fill it up. I'm noticing great free books (public domain, classics) but some awful books at goofy prices, 10 cents, 49 cents a penny. Found this short novel for 99 cents. Good satire. Decent writing. Worth a buck! (Maybe two). 








_--added image links. Betsy_


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been waiting for this trilogy to go down in price so I might buy it for my Kindle. The LOTR trilogy is probably one of the few volumes of books I re-read on a constant basis. I am so glad to get the Kindle version of this because if you have ever read the DTBs, you know the books themselves are substantial. I hope others take advantage of this price - I placed it in the Bargin Books section because of all 3 for $10.88. I will leave it up to the moderators if they don't feel this is the proper place for this. One of my all time Favorites! Enjoy!


----------



## rickschick (Nov 1, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I have been waiting for this trilogy to go down in price so I might buy it for my Kindle. The LOTR trilogy is probably one of the few volumes of books I re-read on a constant basis. I am so glad to get the Kindle version of this because if you have ever read the DTBs, you know the books themselves are substantial. I hope others take advantage of this price - I placed it in the Bargin Books section because of all 3 for $10.88. I will leave it up to the moderators if they don't feel this is the proper place for this. One of my all time Favorites! Enjoy!


It's up to $12 today, but that's still a pretty good deal!


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

The following books are really good and I enjoyed them. The Thief and The Queen of Attolia are both $3.99 and the last book King of Attolia is $4.79.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$3.99
A movie based on this YA book is coming out in July 2010.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This one has been on my wishlist for a while.... Down to $4 today....











_On her way home from school on a snowy December day in 1973, 14-year-old Susie Salmon ("like the fish") is lured into a makeshift underground den in a cornfield and brutally raped and murdered, the latest victim of a serial killer--the man she knew as her neighbor, Mr. Harvey.

Alice Sebold's haunting and heartbreaking debut novel, The Lovely Bones, unfolds from heaven, where "life is a perpetual yesterday" and where Susie narrates and keeps watch over her grieving family and friends, as well as her brazen killer and the sad detective working on her case. As Sebold fashions it, everyone has his or her own version of heaven. Susie's resembles the athletic fields and landscape of a suburban high school: a heaven of her "simplest dreams," where "there were no teachers.... We never had to go inside except for art class.... The boys did not pinch our backsides or tell us we smelled; our textbooks were Seventeen and Glamour and Vogue."

The Lovely Bones works as an odd yet affecting coming-of-age story. Susie struggles to accept her death while still clinging to the lost world of the living, following her family's dramas over the years like an episode of My So-Called Afterlife. Her family disintegrates in their grief: her father becomes determined to find her killer, her mother withdraws, her little brother Buckley attempts to make sense of the new hole in his family, and her younger sister Lindsey moves through the milestone events of her teenage and young adult years with Susie riding spiritual shotgun. Random acts and missed opportunities run throughout the book--Susie recalls her sole kiss with a boy on Earth as "like an accident--a beautiful gasoline rainbow." Though sentimental at times, The Lovely Bones is a moving exploration of loss and mourning that ultimately puts its faith in the living and that is made even more powerful by a cast of convincing characters. Sebold orchestrates a big finish, and though things tend to wrap up a little too well for everyone in the end, one can only imagine (or hope) that heaven is indeed a place filled with such happy endings. --Brad Thomas Parsons_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is now locked. For the December 2009 Bargain Books, see
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16183.0.html

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators.


----------

